# nikon?



## lucas123 (Dec 19, 2009)

could someone please explain to me how the nikon cameras are in order fron good to best i have  D40 now and was thinking about getting the D90 ...is the 90 a better camera than the 5000 ? as i am not real sure? its a bigger number lolso does that mean its better lol


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2009)

I would say the D90 is a better camera the the D5000, the D2 and D3/D3x are the top nikon camera and the D90 is right behind them. the D3000 and the 5000 just seem like fancy point and shoots.


----------



## lucas123 (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks alot thats what i thought too but just wasn't sure so would you say the 90 is the best you can get before you go pro and have to spend a lot of cash ?


----------



## jackieclayton (Dec 19, 2009)

LOL, this reminds me of a question my little sis asked me yesterday:  "so your camera is a D700... what does the 700 stand for... is that the number of megapixels?"  :lmao:

The D90 is a great camera... I have taken some shots with my D40x that are better than some with my D700, so i guess it depends on the picture... i love both of them!! research the specs on each camera and find out what you need/want on it...


----------



## jdag (Dec 19, 2009)

Current models in order: D3000, D5000, D90, D300s, D700, D3, D3s, D3x

The D40 and D60 are still pretty widely available.  The D3000 replaced the D60.


----------



## Reel1 (Dec 19, 2009)

There is also the D300 that sits between the D90 and the D300s


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 19, 2009)

> I have taken some shots with my D40x that are better than some with my D700, so i guess it depends on the picture...


No, It depends on 6inches behind the camera 



> could someone please explain to me how the nikon cameras are in order fron good to best i have D40 now and was thinking about getting the D90 ...is the 90 a better camera than the 5000 ? as i am not real sure? its a bigger number lolso does that mean its better lol


No bigger number isn't better, just a different series.
Aside from few stops that you get with better ISO performance on D90 over D40, you also get lovely CLS controls that D40 doesn't offer - buy your self two sb600, and you have portrait lights, yes you can buy for the same price one sb900 but two light sources give you more creativity.
Control - w/o removing you eye from the viewfinder you can easier (literally with one finger) change aperture/shutter speed.
Af, in my opinion faster. 
Image you want to buy a Hummer (d300 or d300s), but you can't really afford it. So you buy little brother H2, or H3 (d90). It will perform just as well, it'll be smaller, and for general thing it'll be ok. 
In my opinion, one thing is missing from D90 from it to be _*PERFECT*_ camera, at least for me - there's no pc socket. Otherwise, _great camerai_


----------



## jackieclayton (Dec 19, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> > I have taken some shots with my D40x that are better than some with my D700, so i guess it depends on the picture...
> 
> 
> No, It depends on 6inches behind the camera
> ]



what do you mean 6 inches behind the camera?


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 19, 2009)

From the viewfinder to visual cortex of your brain is about 6inches. Once the brain interprets what it sees, the 411 is then sent to other parts of interpretation of "what's next".
A colleague of mine brought his wife's D40 to the wedding the other day, just to play with when time permitted. Yanked his lens on, with SB800 and adjust WB, exposure to his D3, and results were amazing. Another friend of mine, bought d700 with 24-70 2.8
Had the camera for about a year now, still has no clue what to do with it, just shoot on green and says he'll fix it later in photoshop. 
So again, it isn't the camera that makes a good image, its the person using it and knowing how to use it correctly.


----------



## jackieclayton (Dec 19, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> From the viewfinder to visual cortex of your brain is about 6inches. Once the brain interprets what it sees, the 411 is then sent to other parts of interpretation of "what's next".
> A colleague of mine brought his wife's D40 to the wedding the other day, just to play with when time permitted. Yanked his lens on, with SB800 and adjust WB, exposure to his D3, and results were amazing. Another friend of mine, bought d700 with 24-70 2.8
> Had the camera for about a year now, still has no clue what to do with it, just shoot on green and says he'll fix it later in photoshop.
> So again, it isn't the camera that makes a good image, its the person using it and knowing how to use it correctly.



gotcha!  lol...i guess i should have not fallen asleep all the time in biology class...lol!  cool, learn something new everyday!


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 19, 2009)

Its a bit more the basic biology but you get the idea


----------



## rocdoc (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't think one can easily rank these cameras as "better" or "worse". I completely, heartily agree with IgsEMT about the fleshy component situated right behind the viewfinder - that is clearly the one where you need to make sure the firmware is up to date... 
A camera is good or bad largely depending on what you want from it. D90 certainly has more controls than D5000, for me that makes it a better camera, but that is not necessarily the case for everybody. I love my D90 btw, I have one gripe only: the puny grip and the small size. I cannot make it feel comfortable in my hands. As soon as B&H opens today I am ordering the Zeikos grip for it...


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 19, 2009)

> As soon as B&H opens today I am ordering the Zeikos grip for it...


I stopped by Focus Camera the other day, another lovely in NYC, but closer to my house and got my hands on d300s. Maybe its me but I feel the difference in grip and design comparing it to D90 and D300.
Look into that one


----------



## rocdoc (Dec 19, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> d300s. Maybe its me but I feel the difference in grip and design comparing it to D90 and D300.
> Look into that one



Well duh, thanks  Would that I could...


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 19, 2009)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *IgsEMT*
> 
> 
> _d300s. Maybe its me but I feel the difference in grip and design comparing it to D90 and D300.
> ...


ok smart@$$, Let me refraze that, I feel the difference in grip b/n 300 and 300s


----------



## Vicelord John (Dec 19, 2009)

I want to say that if you have to ask that question, you haven't learned enough about the cameras to be upgrading yet. I say keep shooting with the D40 until you have a full grasp on how to use it, Nikon's lineup, etc.

and yes, the D90 is better.


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2009)

lucas123 said:


> could someone please explain to me how the nikon cameras are in order fron good to best i have D40 now and was thinking about getting the D90 ...is the 90 a better camera than the 5000 ? as i am not real sure? its a bigger number lolso does that mean its better lol


Product research by forum post........:lmao:

One of Nikon's web sites is www.nikonusa.com .


----------



## boogschd (Dec 20, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> Another friend of mine, bought *d700 with 24-70 2.8*
> Had the camera for about a year now, still has no clue what to do with it, *just shoot on green* and says he'll fix it later in photoshop.




what a waste.. ...


----------

